

Fast computation of scalar products, and some lessons in optimization - dangoldin
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2011/08/11/fast-computation-of-scalar-products-and-some-lessons-in-optimization/

======
ColinWright
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873190>

